# Instructions from a book on etiquette



## juniortransl

bună tuturor,

Trebuie să traduc un text scurt, cam de jumătate de pagină. În el este vorba despre bunele maniere şi titlul lui este " Instructions from a book on etiquette". aveti vreo idee de cum se treaduce "book on etiquette"

Multumesc anticipat


----------



## farscape

Book on yyy -> carte despre yyy
Book on etiquette -> carte despre norme de comportare, ceremonial diplomatic sau comportare/maniere la curtea monarhilor.

Best,

.


----------



## juniortransl

multumesc din suflet pentru variantele de traducere. Mi se pare foarte interesanta varianta "carte despre normele de comportare". Deci echivalentul lui "etiquette" ar fi "norme de comportare". 

Best


----------



## farscape

Eitichetă: *3.* Fig. Norme de comportare riguros stabilite la curțile monarhilor, în relațiile dintre diplomați etc.; _p. ext._  reguli convenționale de comportare (politicoasă), întrebuințate în  relațiile dintre membrii unei clase, ai unei societăți etc. – Din fr. *étiquette.*

Cf. dexonline.ro (citeşte aici)

Later,

.


----------



## misadro

.. codul bunelor maniere ..


----------

